# Грыжа и протрузии в шее. Стоит ли обращаться к мануальному терапевту?



## Анна33 (24 Дек 2022)

Здравствуйте я хотела у вас спросить у меня в шее грыжа и протрузии делала гимнастику для шеи может резко начала кружиться голова,онемение руки и хруст сильный  боли в шее там где бугорок больше с левой стороны прокапали головокружение прошло боли чуть стихли но хруст и как будто клацает там в шее при поворотах и наклонах неприятно очень и чуть отдаёт в руку неврологу я говорила она говорит не обращай внимания. Из за чего ето может быть и стоит ли обращаться к мануалу?
Заранее спасибо за ответ.


----------



## La murr (24 Дек 2022)

@Анна33, здравствуйте! 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2022)

Анна33 написал(а):


> ... головокружение прошло боли чуть стихли но хруст и как будто клацает там в шее при поворотах и наклонах неприятно очень и чуть отдаёт в руку неврологу я говорила она говорит не обращай внимания. Из за чего ето может быть и стоит ли обращаться к мануалу?


Причин с десяток.
Сам по себе хруст не важен, но это признак.
К мануальному, конечно, стоит обратиться, если есть причина.
Хруст не причина.


----------

